# Woche 20, COFFEE´S Kaffeeeisdielenplauderausfahrt



## Coffee (25. April 2004)

Hallo Ihr ;-)

so nachdem mich schon ein paar aufgefortert haben, mal mit mir eine "gemühtliche" Runde zu fahren, mache ich heute einen Terminvorschlag. In der hoffnung das das Wetter noch besser wird  sonniger, wärmer und trockener, halte ich mal die Woche 20 dieses Jahres im auge.

Genaues Datum wird noch folgen. Ich wollte Grundsätzlich erfragen welcher Wochentag Euch recht ist (denke so ab 17 Uhr).

Es soll eine schöne kleine, stressfreie Runde am Tiergarten werden. Mit anschließend lecker EIS im Cristallo *gg*

Ich möchte gleich anmerken, das es keinesfalls eine "Bolzerunde" wird. Sondern wirklich eine eher "Funrunde" um mcih mal wieder an Grobes Gelände zu geöhnen   

Also sagt mal welcher Tag Euch in der 20 Woche passen würde:

Mo - Fr.

Grüße coffee


----------



## smerles (25. April 2004)

Ich melde schonmal grundsätzliches Interesse an, muss mal schauen ob ich in der KW Urlaub bekomme  Normalerweise muss ich bis 18 Uhr arbeiten. Tag wäre mir dann egal, hauptsache die Sonne scheint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (25. April 2004)

Hi,

wär ja schön wenns evtl. klappt ;-) Habe Dich auch eben mal bei meinem ICQ geaddet ;-)

Grüße coffee


----------



## blacksurf (25. April 2004)

Komme, natürlich als Cannondalefahrerin mit (mir entgeht keine Eisdiele )
Vorausgesetzt natürlich, dass ich keinen Kundentermin habe
Freu mich schon   

blacksurf


----------



## blacksurf (25. April 2004)

Ach ja, also es ist doch was in der 20sten KW, von Freitag bis Sonntag, (müsste der 14-16 Mai sein) bin ich im Chiemgau biken
die andere Tage unter der Woche müssten gehn...

grüssle
Blacksurf


----------



## Markus996 (25. April 2004)

Hi,

was fähsrt du denn für ein Cannondale?


----------



## Frazer (25. April 2004)

Wer fährt schon Cannondale?!?!?     

*kopfeinzieh*   

Mir wär der Mittwoch am liebsten, da sollt ich auch schon ab 17Uhr Zeit haben und da ich net weit weg vom Tiergarten arbeite, wär's ideal - vorausgesetzt an dem Tag werden nicht meine Möbel für die Wohnung geliefert.

Hm.... da's ja mit Eisdielenausflug wird, muss ich mein Glitterfully noch putzen und den Vollprotectorensatz rauskramen, dass ich unserer Cannondale-Reiterin die Show stehlen kann    

Grüße
"Murat"


----------



## blacksurf (25. April 2004)

Hehe, Frazer mach das!  Ich will showman und dich GLITZERN sehn
in Vollmontur ich lasse mir dann auch was einfallen  

Ich fahre ein F600 Hardtail nix besonderes.
ein wenig geTUNEd 

Blacksurf


----------



## kutas (25. April 2004)

hi

also tiergarten wäre mir recht. Ich hab die ganze woche zeit. 

freu mich schon

gruß ich


----------



## sunflower (25. April 2004)

Hmm... Also für die Eisdiele könnte meine (nicht vorhandene) Kondition gerade noch reichen.  Interesse besteht durchaus, weiß nur nicht, wie mein 'Forschungsauftrag' für die nächsten Wochen aussieht. Vermutlich macht mir eh irgendwas nen Strich durch die Rechnung. Daher ist auch jeder Wochentag gleich gut bzw schlecht... Schaun wir mal...


----------



## M_Like (25. April 2004)

Hi,

Tiergarte wäre ich auch dabei! Wohn nämlich Mögeldorf 

Welche Fahrrad-Art fahren wir, *bin noob* 

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (25. April 2004)

Ok,

dann will ich mal grob den Mittwoch festhalten. Datum ist dann der:

*12.05.04*

Genaue Zeit + Treffpunkt wird noch ausgemacht. jetzt warte ich erstmal wer denn alles könnte ;-) Also den Mittwoch bitte schonmal dick in Euren Kalender einschreiben *gg*

@ Frazer,
Glitterfully + Vollmontur ist natürlich Pflicht   

@ Blacksurf,
jo, ich bitte um das Eisdielengefährt   

@ sunflower,
bitte wenn mit dem Schwinn kommen    Und ich hoffe es klappt  

Grüße coffee


----------



## M_Like (25. April 2004)

und was ist mit mir ?


----------



## Frazer (25. April 2004)

M_Like schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Fahrrad-Art fahren wir, *bin noob*
> 
> MfG




Besitzt du nen Kantenklatscher???

Bzw. was könntest denn anbieten???

Grüße


----------



## kutas (25. April 2004)

ich freu mich schon drauf.

gruß ich


----------



## Altitude (25. April 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Besitzt du nen Kantenklatscher???
> 
> Bzw. was könntest denn anbieten???
> 
> Grüße



Ich trags mir mal in meinen Kalender ein...evtl. komm ich mit...

Grüße

@Aische
Welcome Home!!!


----------



## smerles (25. April 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Besitzt du nen Kantenklatscher???
> 
> Bzw. was könntest denn anbieten???
> 
> Grüße



Also ich hab n NoName Fully (Suntour Federgabel vorn  & Shimano-Schaltwerk  ) mit 1.95er Schlappen drauf, hoffe das taugt dann... Wenn nich - Wie gut das ich noch knapp 2 Jahre Garantie auf alle Teile habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (25. April 2004)

@ M-Like,
wie was ist mit Dir?, Klaro kannst Du mit ;-) Soll ja MEINE Ausfahrt werden *gg* Aber das Eis müsst ihr selber zahlen *lach*



@ alti,
würde mcih freuen wenns klappt.

Grüße coffee


----------



## Altitude (25. April 2004)

Clover schrieb:
			
		

> (Suntour Federgabel vorn  & Shimano-Schaltwerk  ) ... Wenn nich - Wie gut das ich noch knapp 2 Jahre Garantie auf alle Teile habe



Kleiner Tipp: Heb den Kaufbeleg sehr sorgfältig auf!!!


----------



## Coffee (25. April 2004)

sagt mal, hört ihr auch zur Zeit so komische stimmen hier im forum???


coffee


----------



## smerles (25. April 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Kleiner Tipp: Heb den Kaufbeleg sehr sorgfältig auf!!!



Ich ahne böses...


----------



## Frazer (25. April 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> @Aische
> Welcome Home!!!




@Alti:
Alder, war heut nix mit biken?! 
Könntest an dem Mi eigentlich auch mal mitm Klatscher aufkreuzen   

 

@Clover:
ich leih dir gern nen Satz Protektoren


----------



## eL (25. April 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> dass ich unserer Cannondale-Reiterin die Show stehlen kann


Ähmm Hallo??!! ihr habt ne Cannondalereiterin unter euch??!! und die wurde mir in meinen zahlreichen besuchen noch nicht vorgestellt???


*Skandal*

p.s. Coffee auf nem Bike??? ich erbitte detailiertes Bildmaterial für ihre kaderakte

Weitermachen!


----------



## Altitude (25. April 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> @Alti:
> Alder, war heut nix mit biken?!
> Könntest an dem Mi eigentlich auch mal mitm Klatscher aufkreuzen



Dummerle...
gerade Woche = Donnerstag!!!


----------



## sunflower (25. April 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ sunflower,
> bitte wenn mit dem Schwinn kommen    Und ich hoffe es klappt


Willst doch nur sehen, wie ich beim kleinsten Hügel kläglich versage!  Hmm... Über das Bike können wir noch streiten. Hab das Teil gestern stundenlang geputzt. Man sieht jetzt sogar wieder, daß die Ritzel silber sind!   Kann eh net sagen, ob's überhaupt klappt. Meine 'Haustiere' unterliegen leider keinen geregelten Arbeitszeiten... 
Und wie? Wir müssen unser Eis selber zahlen???


----------



## Beelzebub (25. April 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Ähmm Hallo??!! ihr habt ne Cannondalereiterin unter euch??!! und die wurde mir in meinen zahlreichen besuchen noch nicht vorgestellt???
> 
> 
> *Skandal*
> ...




tja EL sie traute sich am mittwoch nicht so richtig mitzufahren,weil alti und ich immer sticheln  wo wirs doch nur lieb und nett meinen.

@coffee: ich würd ja gern aber 17uhr ist mir leider zu früh. ansonsten pack ich meinen eisdielen breezer und komm nur ins cristallo


----------



## sunflower (25. April 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> @coffee: ich würd ja gern aber 17uhr ist mir leider zu früh. ansonsten pack ich meinen eisdielen breezer und komm nur ins cristallo


...was natürlich auch ne echte Alternative wäre...  Dann kommt auch auf jeden Fall das Kleine mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (25. April 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> tja EL sie traute sich am mittwoch nicht so richtig mitzufahren,weil alti und ich immer sticheln



War mir klar das ihr 2 die ganzen hübschen bikerinnen immer verscheucht   und das nur weil ihr nicht so ein schönes Cannondale habt wie SIE   

das ist übrigens die uneleganteste methode sein neid zum ausdruck zu bringen


----------



## showman (25. April 2004)

*Ich bin dabei*

Frazer und ich werden um die Wette glitzern. Vergeßt euere Sonnenbrillen nicht.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (26. April 2004)

@ Sunflower + Beelze,

klaro, Ihr kommt einfach dann nach. Wir machen dann noch aus, wann wir im eisdielenrausch sind ;-))


Grüße coffee


----------



## Bateman (26. April 2004)

also ich versuche es auch zu schaffen...weiss ja nicht ob ich als oberpfälzer Moosbüffel überhaupt den Weg nach Nürnberg finde...

ach ja, @coffee
ja, ich höre die Stimmen auch...und bin gespannt was da rauskommt...  

Bateman


----------



## FuzzyLogic (26. April 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm... Über das Bike können wir noch streiten. Hab das Teil gestern stundenlang geputzt. Man sieht jetzt sogar wieder, daß die Ritzel silber sind!


Jaja, mach mir nur ein noch schlechteres Gewissen, als ich ohnehin schon habe, so ein dreckiges Rad ausgeliefert zu haben.   


Am Eisdielentermin bin ich wohl in Steinegg. Aber wenn nicht poliere ich auch extra mein Fully und werfe mich in die Protektoren.


----------



## Coffee (26. April 2004)

hehhe, wenn ihr euch alle so in Schale werft, nehm ich doch glatt meine Digicam mit ;-)))



coffee


----------



## sunflower (26. April 2004)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, mach mir nur ein noch schlechteres Gewissen, als ich ohnehin schon habe, so ein dreckiges Rad ausgeliefert zu haben.


Das schlechte Gewissen sollte wohl eher jemand anderes haben, warst ja schließlich nur der Überbringer!  Und hey, so wusste ich wenigstens was mit einem Samstag nachmittag in grau und grau anzufangen. Vorallem sieht man, was man gearbeitet hat! *küchenurnochmitsonnebrillebetret*


----------



## Frazer (26. April 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Dummerle...
> gerade Woche = Donnerstag!!!




Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht wurde in diesem Thread ein MITTWOCH ausgemacht, is zwar ne grade Woche, aber DU wolltest doch auch kommen   

Aber ich weiß ja, es war noch Wochenende gestern


----------



## Frazer (26. April 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Und hey, so wusste ich wenigstens was mit einem Samstag nachmittag in grau und grau anzufangen. Vorallem sieht man, was man gearbeitet hat! *küchenurnochmitsonnebrillebetret*



Sollte der nächste Samstag auch "grau in grau" sein und Du garnicht weißt was Du tun sollst, kannst bei meinem Bike gern weitermachen   

Ich mach auch nen Kaffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (26. April 2004)

ich frag mich grad was der küchenboden mit dem rad zu tun hat......

hmmmm wenn ich nur an die eisdiele komme sollte ich mir nochn CD leihen zum posen


----------



## Frazer (26. April 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> hmmmm wenn ich nur an die eisdiele komme sollte ich mir nochn CD leihen zum posen



Oder Du legst Dir noch ne Glitzerlackierung für's Kona zu und komm im Protektorenoutfit..... dann musst net mitm CD kommen


----------



## blacksurf (26. April 2004)

@Beelze 
für das CC Eisdielenbike muss man eine Sonderprüfung ablegt haben *zwinker* die schaffst du nie


----------



## Frazer (26. April 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @Beelze
> für das CC Eisdielenbike muss man eine Sonderprüfung ablegt haben *zwinker* die schaffst du nie



Man muss auch noch a gute Figur abgeben, oder???


----------



## manic (26. April 2004)

@Sunny: Jjjaaa--AAAAA ist ja gut. Ich hab eins chlechtes GEwissen. OKeee?

@Fuzzy: Jammer nit. Und deine Räder sind doch immer geputzt. 

@Beelze: soll ich Dir mein porno-Schwinn leihen. st zwar kein CD, aber wenigstens Gold/Silber-Glitterlack.


----------



## Beelzebub (26. April 2004)

abwarten blacksurf  so stylisch wie mein brezel ist.immerhin hat es auch nen glimmerlack und es hängt auf hochglanz poliert überm bett.

@frazer/murat: kona wär auch ne idee.aber für was brauch ich protektoren vor der eisdiele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (26. April 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> aber für was brauch ich protektoren vor der eisdiele




Zum Posen????


----------



## Altitude (26. April 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht wurde in diesem Thread ein MITTWOCH ausgemacht, is zwar ne grade Woche, aber DU wolltest doch auch kommen
> 
> Aber ich weiß ja, es war noch Wochenende gestern


Zitat Artikel 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=109092

"in den ungeraden Wochen immer Mittwochs um 18.00 Uhr an der Veste / bzw. 18.30 am Forsthaus

in den geraden Wochen immer Donnerstags um 18.00 Uhr an der Veste / bzw. 18.30 am Forsthaus"

Donnerstag 29.04. = KW 18 (gerade Woche)


----------



## Frazer (26. April 2004)

@Alti:




			
				Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> Ok,
> 
> dann will ich mal grob den Mittwoch festhalten. Datum ist dann der:
> 
> *12.05.04*




Eigentlich meinte ich diesen Mittwoch.....


----------



## blacksurf (26. April 2004)

@alti
du stehst auf der Leitung


----------



## Altitude (26. April 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> @Alti:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



12.05. ist KW 20 = gerade Woche = Donnerstags!!!


----------



## Frazer (26. April 2004)

Ich glaub Dir es des WE net bekommen  

Aber ich weiß ja, des Alter macht auch Dir zu schaffen


----------



## blacksurf (26. April 2004)

@alti

aufwaaaacchhhen es geht um die "Coffee-Eisdielen-Ausfahrt"
am Mittwoch! 
deutlicher gehts nimmer oder


----------



## sunflower (26. April 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte der nächste Samstag auch "grau in grau" sein und Du garnicht weißt was Du tun sollst, kannst bei meinem Bike gern weitermachen
> Ich mach auch nen Kaffee


Ich zeig dir gern, wie's geht!  Außerdem musst DU arbeiten! Und ich schau dir zu, schlürf Kaffee und mampf Kuchen... 

@ beelze
Haha! Späßle gemacht! In der Küche stehn die Bikes in trauter Zweisamkeit und glänzen von sich hin (was dem schwarzen in matt aber durchaus schwer fällt ), da im Flur noch Schranktüren rumliegen... Über den Boden reden wir besser nicht... 


@ manic
Genau, schäm dich! Ab in die Ecke!!! Und Tobi gleich mit!!! Ihr hättet mal meine Fingernägel senh müssen...


----------



## FuzzyLogic (26. April 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> @ manic
> Genau, schäm dich! Ab in die Ecke!!! Und Tobi gleich mit!!! Ihr hättet mal meine Fingernägel senh müssen...


Doch hoffentlich keiner abgebrochen! Sollen wir jemanden zur psychologischen Unterstuetzung vorbeischicken?   

Und um auch noch was ontopic zu aeussern: Ich kann leider doch nicht kommen, da der Herr Manic sich entschieden hat, dass er trotz seiner Schulter fit genug ist fuer ein kleines Trainingslager. Aber wir sind in Gedanken bei euch


----------



## sunflower (26. April 2004)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

> Doch hoffentlich keiner abgebrochen! Sollen wir jemanden zur psychologischen Unterstuetzung vorbeischicken?


So ein abgebrochener Fingernagel wirft mich net aus der Bahn!  Müsste ich mir am Ende noch vorwerfen lassen, ich sei so ne Tusse...  Und wer hat sich denn bitte am Freitag bei den 5 Metern zum Auto bei frühsommerlichen (???) Temperaturen den Allerwertesten abgefroren? Naaa? 
Lasst uns nur im Stich! Aber ich werde mich opfern und für euch zwei ein Eis mir lecken... Bin ja kein Unmensch und da absolut selbstlos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (26. April 2004)

Bewahren Sie Ruhe junger Mannund junge Frau. 

@Fuzzy: Ach,w enn ich dran denke was woir da irgendwo in Bozen in der Sonne sitzen und Eis und Espresso konsumieren werden.... 

@Blümchen: So ist der Bub halt...


----------



## smerles (26. April 2004)

Na das scheint ja lustig zu werden... ^.^°
Hoffe nur daß die Protektoren nur zum Eisdielenposen benötigt werden


----------



## sunflower (26. April 2004)

Clover schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe nur daß die Protektoren nur zum Eisdielenposen benötigt werden


*mithoff* 

@ manic
Jaaa, Papa!


----------



## blacksurf (26. April 2004)

Nachdem Frazer klitzern wird, Showman blenden, Beelze brezeln, dann lasse ich mir doch nicht die Show stehlen


----------



## Beelzebub (26. April 2004)

haste fein gemacht surfi gg* aber wenns damit nicht klappt zieh dir sowas an


----------



## Coffee (27. April 2004)

@ Blacksurf,

das Shirt ist ja endgeil. Sowas sollten wir Drucken lassen ;-) Und so in die Eisdiele mit 10 Mann /Frau einlaufen *gg* das wär bestimmt der showevant schlechthin *lach*

@ Fuzzy,

pfff..so so, also manic ist Dir also wichtiger..ja ja *schmoll*


@ alle,

ich freu mich schon *händereib*


coffee


----------



## Frazer (27. April 2004)

@sunny:

ok, aber Du bringst den Kuchen mit. Bei schönem Wetter könnt ich sogar ne Terrasse mit Sonnengenuss bieten   

@blacksurf & coffee:

VETO!!!! Ich möcht dann bitte ein Shirt, auf dem BIKER steht und nicht BIKERIN !!!    
Muss ja nicht gleich jeder meine feminine Seite kennenlernen


----------



## blacksurf (27. April 2004)

@frazer:du hast ja eine Ritterrüstung zum posen


----------



## Frazer (27. April 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @frazer:du hast ja eine Ritterrüstung zum posen




Auch da zieht man was drüber    

Weil ich will ja sonst keinen neidisch machen bei meinem Anblick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunflower (27. April 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> @sunny:
> 
> ok, aber Du bringst den Kuchen mit. Bei schönem Wetter könnt ich sogar ne Terrasse mit Sonnengenuss bieten


Jaa, liebster Volker! Du kriegst auch einen Kuchen gebacken!!!  Muss ich auf irgendwelche Allergien etc Rücksicht nehmen?


----------



## Frazer (27. April 2004)

Kann man bei Kuchen allergisch sein?!?!?    

Hm.... also, was mit Schoko brauchst net machen, ich gehör zu den wenigen Menschen, die keine Schokolade mögen...


----------



## sunflower (27. April 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man bei Kuchen allergisch sein?!?!?
> 
> Hm.... also, was mit Schoko brauchst net machen, ich gehör zu den wenigen Menschen, die keine Schokolade mögen...


Nüsse, Mandeln, Mehl... Soll ich weitermachen? 
Also einmal Schokotorte für Murat!


----------



## smerles (27. April 2004)

Hab mir vor ner Stunde im Wald das Schaltwerk abgerissen... (Endgültig abgefallen ists dann beim runterschalten, wie ironisch... Wusste zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nich das es schon am abbrechen war) 
Hoffe das ist bis in zwei Wochen repariert  *schnief*

*Hätte jetzt gern nen Schokokuchen zum Frustfressen*


----------



## sunflower (27. April 2004)

Clover schrieb:
			
		

> *Hätte jetzt gern nen Schokokuchen zum Frustfressen*


*malebennenriiiiesenschokokuchenzumfrustfressenrüberreich*
Aber wie haste das denn angestellt? Und nicht verzagen, coffee fragen! Da gibt's gleich Kaffee und Kuchen...


----------



## smerles (27. April 2004)

*Kuchenmampfundglücklichguck*

Also, das war so:
Eigentlich hab ich mich verfahren, bin dann nen Abhang runter und *bäng* war ich erstmal in nem wunderschönen, kleinen ruhigen abgelegenen Tal mit Flüsschen. Neugierig wie ich bin, fuhr ich dann auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch und dachte schon heute wär mein Glückstag - Lauter Trails gefunden, und n paar echt nette Abfahrten mit drin. War allerdings etwas unvorsichtig, und auf einem Singletrail ragte n kleiner Baumstamm etwas auf den Trail raus. Hab das Bike zu nah dran vorbeigeschoben (zu spät geschaltet - schwung weg - absitzen) und blieb mit dem Schaltwerk dran hängen. Hab das Bike dann natürlich eiligst zurückgeschoben, kurz alles gecheckt und dann weitergeschoben. Als ich wieder genug Platz hatte, wieder rauf aufs Bike, angefahren und prompt mitten in einer tiefen Spurrille von nem Traktor gelandet. Da muss ich mir das Teil dann endgültig abgescheuert haben, bin dann am Ende wieder aus der Rille raus, wollte schalten - Schaltwerk landet in den Speichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (28. April 2004)

@ Clover,

wie gehts deinem Schaltwerk heute? hat das Schaltauge auch was abbekommen???


Grüße coffee


----------



## smerles (28. April 2004)

Jap. Laut Mechaniker hats das Schaltauge verbogen, und das verbogene Schaltauge dann das Schaltwerk wahrscheinlich 'ausgehebelt'... Bis Montag ists repariert. 

Das heißt ich bin ein ganzes WE lang ohne Bike  [Edit: und ich hab jetzt schon Entzugserscheinungen]
Andererseits hab ich dann keine 'Ausrede' mehr, mir nicht meinen Ordner zu schnappen und für die Abschlussprüfung zu lernen... Obwohl ich das lieber irgendwo im Wald an nem Fluss / See getan hätte als hier indoor... -.-


----------



## No Fear (29. April 2004)

Guten Morgen,

würde mich gerne dem Eisschlemmen anschließen; zur Not auch mit Radeln davor. Übe dafür auch fleißig nächste Woche. Bringe auch noch nen Enduro-Radler mit.


----------



## Frazer (29. April 2004)

No Fear schrieb:
			
		

> Bringe auch noch nen Enduro-Radler mit.



Aber nur in Ritterrüstung


----------



## No Fear (29. April 2004)

O.K. Werd's weiterleiten. Hoffe, kriege dann auch ein paar "Stunts" zu sehen    von wem auch immer


----------



## Coffee (29. April 2004)

Ich lad schonmal die Akkus für die Cam    da darf man sicher keine sekunde verpassen *gg*


coffee


----------



## Frazer (30. April 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lad schonmal die Akkus für die Cam    da darf man sicher keine sekunde verpassen *gg*
> 
> 
> coffee




Nix da, Beweisfotos werden net gemacht


----------



## showman (1. Mai 2004)

*So,*

geh morgen erstmal Protektoren kaufen, damit da nix passiert. 

@ Mama, hast du schon eine Zeit im Auge?




> Bringe auch noch nen Enduro-Radler mit.


@ No Fear, ist das die krasse Moräne mit den Shift Shirt? Der stiehlt mir ja glatt die Show    

@ Frazer, das du mir ja die Protektoren und den Fullface anziehst

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (2. Mai 2004)

Guten Morgen,

noch *10 Tage* zum Eisdielencoffeeplauderbiken   

Also Termin steht ja mit *Mittwoch* den *12.Mai*

Treffpunkt wird sein Tiergarten, Haupteingang um sagen wir so 17 Uhr?

Oder was meint Ihr? Ich möchte dann so um spätestens 19 Uhr in der Eisdiele Cristallo ankommen *gg* Also für die, die dann nur zum Eisfuttern kommen, treffpunkt wieder (mit uns allen) um 18.45 am Haupteingang Tiergarten *gg* Damit wir dann alle gemeinsam ins Cristallo einbrechen können *lach*


Grüße coffee


----------



## Altitude (2. Mai 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen,
> 
> noch *10 Tage* zum Eisdielencoffeeplauderbiken
> 
> ...



Wenn ich's schaff komm ich mim Singlespeeder...

...zur Zeit siehts noch gut aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nutallabrot (3. Mai 2004)

Hui, wenn ich es schaffe bin ich um 17:00 auch dabei (darfs auch 10 Min. später sein?). Zur Veste schaffe ich es ja zeitlich nie (Wo ist denn das Forsthaus? 18:30 wäre nämlich noch eventuell machbar, ohne dass ich schon viel zu früh bei der Arbeit abhauen muss)

Und wo ist denn das Cristallo??


----------



## Coffee (3. Mai 2004)

@ nutellabrot,

wenn Du versprichst spätestens um 10 minuten nach 17 Uhr am Tiergarten zu sein warten wir gerne ,-) das Cristallo ist in Mögeldorf ,-)

Grüße coffee


----------



## nutallabrot (3. Mai 2004)

ich versprechs   

also, wenn es mir bis 17:00 reicht, was ich noch nicht sagen kann, aber ich habs mal eingeplant. Wenn nicht klappt melde ich mich.


----------



## Altitude (3. Mai 2004)

nutallabrot schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Veste schaffe ich es ja zeitlich nie (Wo ist denn das Forsthaus? 18:30 wäre nämlich noch eventuell machbar, ohne dass ich schon viel zu früh bei der Arbeit abhauen muss)



in Fürth Oberfürberg...hinterm großen Hotelparkplatz beginnt der Trimm-Dich-Pfad...dort sammeln wir die "Nachzügler" immer ein...

dies Woche ists am Mittwoch!

Das Cristallo liegt direkt am "Mögeldorfer Plärrer"


----------



## Frazer (4. Mai 2004)

Hey folks,

.... ich bin raus. Hab ne Terminänderung bekommen, muss am Mittwoch in a Vorlesung. Sorry und euch allen trotzdem viele Späße   

Grüße
Volker


----------



## blacksurf (4. Mai 2004)

Wiee? Ich dachte du uns showman glizern um die Wetter,,,,
schade..

cu
Blacksurf


----------



## showman (4. Mai 2004)

@ Frazer      

Gruß Showman

PS: Vorlesen kann ich dir auch was.


----------



## smerles (4. Mai 2004)

Schade  @ Frazer

Ich hab seit gestern mein Bike wieder  *strahl* Und es ist sogar ein wenig gemoddet worden, das Schaltwerk liegt jetzt näher am Reifen.


----------



## kutas (4. Mai 2004)

also leude!

Am nächsten mittwoch hab ich zeit. Freu mich schon auf s cristallo hat bisher imma jut geschmeckt. Ich freu mich natürlich auch auf euch  . 
Werde natürlich pünktlich sein, um mich müsst ihr euch keine sorgen machen.

gruß ich  

p.s. wird bestimmt klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (4. Mai 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> @ Frazer
> 
> Gruß Showman
> 
> PS: Vorlesen kann ich dir auch was.




Glaub mir, ich würd auch lieber biken gehn... Naja, mal schaun, evtl kann ich noch was drehn   

Eisessen lass ich mir nämlich normalerweise net entgehen ....


----------



## Coffee (5. Mai 2004)

@ Kutas,

doch wir machen uns Sorgen, sogar große   


coffee


----------



## sunflower (5. Mai 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> doch wir machen uns Sorgen, sogar große


    *rofl*


----------



## kutas (5. Mai 2004)

wieso denn coffee?

Es wird doch lustig   

gruß ich


----------



## smerles (7. Mai 2004)

Ich hoffe die Kaffeeeisdielenplauderausfahrt fällt nicht ins sprichwörtliche Wasser bei dem Wetter zur Zeit... 
Oder wir veranstalten dann ein xtrem-gemütliches xtrem-Mudrace, aber nur wenn mir jemand mein Fahrrad danach putzt


----------



## Coffee (7. Mai 2004)

@ Clover,

zum glück hat das Wetter ja ncoh ein paar tage zeit sich von einer besseren seite zu zeigen *gg* warten wir es ab und entscheiden kurzfristig ;-)

Grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (7. Mai 2004)

*Na, na, na,*

net so schwarz sehen. Ich bestell mal 22° und 95% Sonne. Recht so?   

Gruß Showman


----------



## smerles (7. Mai 2004)

Hoffentlich nutzt das Wetter diese Zeit auch aus... Finds schon blöd genug das es am WE auch noch regnen soll und ich somit nichtmal nach Abenberg radeln kann um mir das dortige Mittelalterfest anzugucken 
Naja, mit Keksen und nem guten Buch lässt es sich zuhause auch ganz gut aushalten 

[Edit]
@showman - Gern


----------



## kutas (7. Mai 2004)

keine angst leude mittwoch wirds schön.  
Da könn ma dann schön radln gehn.    

gruß ich


----------



## Beelzebub (7. Mai 2004)

ich hab 2 prima fast neue specialized lenker zu verkaufen.ich glaub ich brauch was anderes wenn ich richtig gelesen hab


----------



## smerles (8. Mai 2004)

Ach? Was schwebt dir denn so vor?


----------



## smerles (10. Mai 2004)

Hi ihr,
ob wir morgen fahren oder nicht, müsste ich heute Abend wissen, da ich morgen noch arbeiten muss und somit das Bike schon am Morgen mitnehmen würde. Von mir aus können wir auch fahren wenns a weng kälter ist / leicht regnet, gibts halt statt Eis danach ne schöne große Tasse heiße Schokolade


----------



## Coffee (10. Mai 2004)

@ clover,

heute ist Montag und wir fahren am mittwoch, also Übermorgen *gg* und wir fahren auf jeden fall. ;-) Nur die harten kommen in Garten *lach* Ausserdem wird es bis mittwoch schöer.

Grüße coffee


----------



## TortureKing (10. Mai 2004)

..... ich würde es ja auch gerne mal versuchen mitzufahren ....... insofern nahende MidlifeCrisis "fast 40" und >100 Kg kein Ausscheidungskriterium sind ..... ach ja, mein Fahrrad ist auch schon weit über 10 Jahre alt ...... gibt es eigentlich irgendwoher ne Rente für alte fette untrainierte Säcke mit uraltem Fahrrad ? 

Aber bevor ich mir ein Cabrio kaufe, die wenigen Haare auf dem Kopf mit ner Ledermütze festhalte und den 16-jährigen Girls hinterherpfeife, setz ich mich mit Euch lieber auf´s Rad und lass mir von der Jugend kurz mal vorführen wie es vor 20 Jahren war.

Mittwoch Tiergarten 17:00 Uhr zur _*gemütlichen *_Trampelrunde, incl. Rücksichtnahme auf alternden, bindegewebsschwachen, luftarmen Fahrradrentner, oder soll ich doch lieber mit Mutti am Kanal entlangfahren? 


Aktion, der Bauch muss weg


----------



## Altitude (10. Mai 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ clover,
> 
> heute ist Montag und wir fahren am mittwoch, also Übermorgen *gg* und wir fahren auf jeden fall. ;-) Nur die harten kommen in Garten *lach* Ausserdem wird es bis mittwoch schöer.
> 
> Grüße coffee



eben!!!

@General Coffe

Mam, melde verspätetes Erscheinen, Mam!
Werd mich wg. Trefpunkt via GSM-Kommunikation mit Ihnen in Verbindung setzen!

*Salutier*


----------



## Coffee (10. Mai 2004)

@ TortureKing,

na dann mal auf zur kennenlernrunde ;-)

@ alti,

jawoll ;-) alles klar.Ich halte mein GSM Empfangsgerät bereit. Udn werde ihnen Navigationshilfe geben *gg*

Grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (10. Mai 2004)

> [email protected] alti,
> 
> jawoll ;-) alles klar.Ich halte mein GSM Empfangsgerät bereit. Udn werde ihnen Navigationshilfe geben *gg*
> 
> Grüße coffee



gibt es den schon grobe Pläne vom Operationsgebiet bzw. eine Route...lieber gut vorbereitet als verwirrt....

...als Manövergebiet würde sich der Anton-Leidinger bis Brunn gut machen...dan könnten die Klatscher unter uns ein wenig spielen...


----------



## Coffee (10. Mai 2004)

@ alti,

mal sehen, haben ja einige Navigaten dabei *gg* wir wollen halt nciht mehr als so 1 - 1,5 stunden biken (locker ohne hast) um dann das Eis genießen zu können *gg*


coffee


----------



## Bateman (10. Mai 2004)

prima, also wir fahren aber in jedem Fall, oder ???
mir macht so ein Wetter nicht so viel aus, da hat man wenigstens seine Ruhe auf den Trails...

Bateman


----------



## Frazer (10. Mai 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> ...als Manövergebiet würde sich der Anton-Leidinger bis Brunn gut machen...dan könnten die Klatscher unter uns ein wenig spielen...




JUHUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!

Darf doch mit, Vorlesung für Mittwoch wurde verschoben und das Chaos in meiner neuen Wohnung kann ja auch noch nen Tag länger warten, da kommts eh nimmer drauf an    

Werde also pünktlichst bis 17 Uhr am Tiergarten stehen, hab ja wohl eh den kürzesten Weg von uns allen.

Nur bleibt die Ritterrüstung schön daheim, hab se in meinen vielen Kartons noch nicht gefunden   

 

"Murat"


----------



## Coffee (10. Mai 2004)

hey Murat,

voll krasse sache ey. Bischt dbei was krass. Find ich echt voll die coole sache ;-)

wir sehn uns 



coffee


----------



## smerles (10. Mai 2004)

Oh weh, hab ich mich doch glatt im Tag geirrt...


----------



## Coffee (10. Mai 2004)

@ clover,

zum glück rechtzeitig bemerkt *gg*


Grüßle coffee


----------



## showman (10. Mai 2004)

> Nur bleibt die Ritterrüstung schön daheim, hab se in meinen vielen Kartons noch nicht gefunden


 
Ey Aldrr ey, desch braugschd dir gar net konkred eibildn ey. Da gehschd ma voll krass auf die suchen ey.

Gruß Showman


----------



## showman (10. Mai 2004)

> ...als Manövergebiet würde sich der Anton-Leidinger bis Brunn gut machen...dan könnten die Klatscher unter uns ein wenig spielen...



Da mussen wir aber die Spielplätze am Anfang auch gleich mitnehmen und ein paar kleine Trails.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunflower (10. Mai 2004)

Also ich kann immer noch nicht abschätzen, ob das zeitlich bei mir hinhaut. Das werd ich am Mittwoch so gegen 16:00 sehen...   Ich hätte was Gescheites lernen sollen, ein Hoch auf geregelte Arbeitszeiten!    Aber bis 17:00 werd ich's ziemlich sicher nicht schaffen, werd mich dann höchstens zum Eis essen anschließen...

@ Murat
Und wann ist Einweihungsparty?  Kriegst auch nen Kuchen...


----------



## Frazer (10. Mai 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> @ Murat
> Und wann ist Einweihungsparty?  Kriegst auch nen Kuchen...



Einweihungsparty is nich, hab ich noch krass keine Möbel und momentan herrscht noch das Chaos...

Aber kannst auch so gern mal vorbeikommen und den Kuchen mitbringen


----------



## sunflower (10. Mai 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Einweihungsparty is nich, hab ich noch krass keine Möbel und momentan herrscht noch das Chaos...
> 
> Aber kannst auch so gern mal vorbeikommen und den Kuchen mitbringen


Rohbauparty ist doch noch besser! Muss man am Ende nicht so viel sauber machen... 

Sobald in meiner Bude Ordnung ist, komm ich gern... Musst mir nur noch verraten, wohin...


----------



## smerles (10. Mai 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte was Gescheites lernen sollen, ein Hoch auf geregelte Arbeitszeiten!



Das grummel ich mir auch so manchen arbeitsamen Tag in den flauschigen Flaumbart   (Muss mich mal wieder rasieren...)




			
				sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Aber bis 17:00 werd ich's ziemlich sicher nicht schaffen, werd mich dann höchstens zum Eis essen anschließen...



Naja, Eis essen ohne sich vorher anstrengen zu müssen ist doch auch was


----------



## blacksurf (10. Mai 2004)

ufffz....das wird knapp mit 17 UHR...
habe noch einen verfluchten Kundentermin um 15 UHR, und die Frau ist kompliziert   

aber ich werds schon schaffen, schliesslich gehts um nen verdammt wichtigen Eisdielentermin *g*


blacksurf


@Frazer: Lass dich ja nich blicken ohne GLITZERbike und Rüstung


----------



## Beelzebub (11. Mai 2004)

@sunny: ich schaffs ja auch nicht bis 17uhr. laß uns später treffen und wir fallen direkt in der eisbude ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (11. Mai 2004)

hihi, noch einmal schlafen *gg* .........*freu*


coffee


----------



## sunflower (11. Mai 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> @sunny: ich schaffs ja auch nicht bis 17uhr. laß uns später treffen und wir fallen direkt in der eisbude ein


Guter Plan!!!   Ich meld mich noch bei dir...


----------



## Bateman (11. Mai 2004)

also sowas...da wollten wir mal zeigen wie hart wir wirklich sind und wären bei jedem Wetter gefahren und nu sowas...

SONNENSCHEIN in der Oberpfalz...also in AMberg jedenfalls...

dann könnte es ja doch noch was werden mit dem Eis danach, statt der Wärmflasche...

Bateman

PS: wenn es kaum wer schafft bis 17 Uhr warum machen wir dann nicht 17.30 ??? nur so ne Idee...


----------



## Coffee (11. Mai 2004)

@ bateman,

weil sunnflower und Beelze es wahrscheinlich auch nciht bis 17.30 schaffen. Deshalb ja meine Idee, das die dies zum biken nicht schaffen, dann aber zum eisschleckern kommen ;-))

Bis jetzt kommt die Mehrheit um 17 Uhr ;-) Wann schaffst es DU?

Ich hoffe das Morgen das Wetter auch so schön wird wie heute ;-)


coffee


----------



## Bateman (11. Mai 2004)

Ok, war nur ne Idee...

bei mir isses egal...ich hab eh ne ANfahrt von ca 50 minuten ( also mitm Auto gg ), ob es jetzt 5 oder halb 6 is is mir egal...bin in meinen Arbeitszeiten flexibler, muss ich halt abends noch a bissl was machen...gg

Bateman


----------



## TortureKing (11. Mai 2004)

bei mir ginge es auch später ... um Eventualitäten vorzubeugen ..... wer nimmt den Anhänger mit dem Sauerstoffzelt für mich mit, es haben sich ja dann doch nur Profis für die gemütliche Ausfahrt gemeldet, oder wird es dann doch eher eine "gemütliche" Ausfahrt ?  

P.S. Ehrlich, wenn Ihr dann doch lieber Bolzen wollt, macht ruhig, aber gebt mir bitte hier vorher Bescheid, sonst bremse ich Euch nur und ich habe dann auch schon ´ne Stunde Anfahrt in den Beinen ..... und zurück will ich ja auch noch kommen


----------



## Bateman (11. Mai 2004)

naja, sagen wir mal so, ich kenn zwar keinen von den Mitfahrern, aber wer nicht mindestens ne Stunde lang 500 Watt treten kann der hat bei uns eh verschissen..  

Nee nee, es soll schon gemütlich werden, also keine Sorge...

BAteman


----------



## Frazer (11. Mai 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Ehrlich, wenn Ihr dann doch lieber Bolzen wollt, macht ruhig, aber gebt mir bitte hier vorher Bescheid, sonst bremse ich Euch nur und ich habe dann auch schon ´ne Stunde Anfahrt in den Beinen ..... und zurück will ich ja auch noch kommen



Da brauchst Dir keine großen Gedanken machen, ich z.B. würde mit Dir sogar das Schlusslicht bilden, bin nämlich auch untrainiert und z.Zt. rauch ich doch die ein oder andere Zigarette am Tag .... Von daher: gibts auch n Sauerstoffzelt für 2 ?!    

@sunny:

Is ja nicht mal mehr Rohbau, sonst hätt ich da scho a Party gemacht. Aber die Wände sind schon frisch gestrichen, mein neuer Fußboden ist drin und es sind nur noch ein paar einzelne Möbel (z.B. die komplette Wohnzimmereinrichtung und mein Schlafzimmer) die fehlen.... da wollt ich mir die Wohnung nu net gleich versauen    

Aber ich denk mal in ein oder 2 Wochen wirds soweit fertig sein und nen Anfahrtsplan kann ich Dir ja auch zukommen lassen


----------



## Coffee (11. Mai 2004)

@ TortureKing,

keine Sorge, die alten und kranken bestimmen das tempo *gg* also quasi du und ich    Das sauerstoffzet wartet dann in form von eiskugeln auf uns. also keine panik. uhrzeit bleibt bei 17 uhr am tiergarten haupteingang. +/- ein paar minuten toleranzwartezeit *gg*

also bis morgen ;-)

coffee


----------



## Frazer (11. Mai 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> +/- ein paar minuten toleranzwartezeit *gg*




Könntest ja auch "17:00 ct" schreiben    

Dann wissen auch die Studierten unter uns, wann se da sein müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (11. Mai 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> keine Sorge, die alten und kranken bestimmen das tempo *gg* also quasi du und ich



Entwarnung: ein Brodie ist vom Lackierer zurück...zu 99% werde ich mim Singlespeed aufschlagen...haltet mir in der letzten Reihe ein Plätzchen frei...


----------



## Bateman (11. Mai 2004)

Also ich weiss ja net wie das Wetter in Nürnberg is ber hier fängt es gerade wieder zu regnen an, aber wie...

müssen wir doch die harten Schweine rauskehren...

Bateman


----------



## Coffee (11. Mai 2004)

@ bateman,

wir habendoch ncoh mehr als 24 stunden bis zu unserer ausfahrt. Und hier scheint noch die sonne *gg* also abwarten. ich werde zumindest meinen teller heute leeressen ;-)

coffee


----------



## Bateman (11. Mai 2004)

hier is auch wieder strahlender Sonnenschein...versteh einer das Wetter...

Bateman

PS: Teller leer essen is bei 120 kilo obligatorisch...


----------



## Coffee (11. Mai 2004)

sooo, meine stehlampe ist schon ausgehfertig. hab sie sogar noch grob vom kellerstaub befreit *lach* jetzt blitzt sie wieder *gg* Alle mechanischen teile sind überprüft. Heute abend ist dann noch der große "was zieh ich denn morgen an" tet und dann kanns losgehen. Bin ja schon sooo aufgeregt. ich hoffe meine Stehlampe wirft mich morgen nciht ab, weil ich sie so lange habe im keller schmoren lassen *gg* naja, werde ihr eute noch ein bisschen gut zureden.

grüße coffee


----------



## smerles (11. Mai 2004)

/me muss sich noch nen Anfahrtsplan vom HBF zum Tiergarten ausdrucken *einfall*
Oder ist das ausgeschildert?

*aufgeregtbinweiljakeinenkenn*


----------



## Coffee (11. Mai 2004)

@ clover,

kommst du mit dem zuch? oder s-bahn? aus welcher richtung? Udn wann bist du am HPF? fragen über fragen.


Kennst du dich bissle aus in nürnberg? Ansonsten  Blacksurf und ich fahren auch mit dem Rad hin, und könnten dich auflesen irgendwo *gg*


also geb mal bescheit.

grüße coffee


----------



## smerles (11. Mai 2004)

Ich komm frühmorgens mit dem Zug bzw. S-Bahn (je nachdem was ich erwische) aus Richtung Roth bzw Treuchtlingen bzw Süden 
Hab mit dem Chef abgeklärt, das ich hier spätestens 15:30 abhaue (Kilianstraße / äußere Bayreuther Straße) und dann würde ich halt wohl erstmal zum HBF radeln oder einen anderen Kurs wählen, je nachdem was map24.com sagt 

Wo fahrt ihr lang?


----------



## Coffee (11. Mai 2004)

@ clover,

ok , haben das ja gerade schon telefonisch geklärt. wir sehen uns dann wie besprochen FRANKENSTR ;-) Von dort nehmen wir dich dann ins schlepptau *gg*


coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bateman (11. Mai 2004)

Hallo, durfte gerade 13 km nach Hause latschen weil ich nen Platten hatte...  

Merke: Niemals nen Schlauch als Notreserve mitnehmen ohne vorher kontrolliert zu haben...der hatte nämlich, frisch ausgepackt, auch ein Loch...doppel  

naja, hoffe morgen wirds besser...gg

freu mich schon,

Bateman


----------



## Altitude (11. Mai 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, durfte gerade 13 km nach Hause latschen weil ich nen Platten hatte...
> 
> Merke: Niemals nen Schlauch als Notreserve mitnehmen ohne vorher kontrolliert zu haben...der hatte nämlich, frisch ausgepackt, auch ein Loch...doppel
> 
> ...




na da bin ich ja froh, daß ich heut nicht der einzige Pechvogel war...

ich durfte gerade die Einzelteile meiner Paul V-Brakes, die ich auf der Jungfernfahrt meines neuen Singelspeeders durch ne abgerissene Schraube im Wlad verloren habe, mit hilfer einer 32 Watt Lupine zusammenklauben...   


..bis auf nen Dichtring hab ich aber alles gefunden...  

Also, komm ich Morgen mit der Didanschlambe...


----------



## TortureKing (12. Mai 2004)

Da fällt mir ja echt mal ein Stein vom Herzen und ich freu mich tierisch auf morgen .... Danke für die geplante Rücksicht .... ist ja doch noch nicht alles zu spät im Staat, wenns noch solch nette Leutz gibt


----------



## blacksurf (12. Mai 2004)

Noch 10 Std bis zum "Mega-Event"
Bin schon ganz aufgeregt, ich rieeche schon den Erdbeerbecher *g*

Blackeisdielenbike


----------



## Beelzebub (12. Mai 2004)

hihihihi, freu mich a schoo. 

ich machs noch vom wetter abhängig mitwelchem esel ich antanze, nich das mir noch flecken aufs brezel kommen.
denke ich bin bis 18:30 am tiergarten.werde einfach mal den herrn mit der didanschlambe (musste ich 2mal lesen  ) kontaktieren, um zu fragen wo ich euch finde.


----------



## Coffee (12. Mai 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, durfte gerade 13 km nach Hause latschen weil ich nen Platten hatte...
> 
> Merke: Niemals nen Schlauch als Notreserve mitnehmen ohne vorher kontrolliert zu haben...der hatte nämlich, frisch ausgepackt, auch ein Loch...doppel
> 
> ...




drum fahr ich Tubless *lach* da braucht man keinen ersaztschlauch mehr   

also bis heut Nachmittag/abend *freu*

@ alle,

so mein neuer Aldi Trinkrucksack ist schon gepackt *gg* meine Radschuhe stehen bereit...es kann los gehen...

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bateman (12. Mai 2004)

@coffee
jaja, sags mir nur...gg

freu mich ebenfalls...is das Wetter in N auch so schön wie hier ???

Bateman


----------



## Coffee (12. Mai 2004)

hier blauer, wolkenloser himmel. ich habe bereits kurze hosen und drunter den bikini an *gg*


coffee


----------



## Frazer (12. Mai 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hier blauer, wolkenloser himmel. ich habe bereits kurze hosen und drunter den bikini an *gg*
> 
> 
> coffee




Bei grob geschätzten 8 oder 9 Grad Aussentemperatur?!?! Mutig, mutig     

Aber ich seh scho, ich bin nich der Einzige Optimist hier, hab nämlich für zum Biken auch nur kurze Klamotten dabei   

Noch was: Liiiiieeeeebste Mutti *g* .... könntest Du bitte nen Satz Inbus-Schlüssel in Deinen Rucksack einpacken?! Meine hintere Hayes schleift und ich bin wohl zu blöde, die wieder i.O. zu bringen. DAAAAAANKE!!   

Grüße und bis heut Nachmittag


----------



## Bateman (12. Mai 2004)

na das hört sich ja sehr vielversprechend an...also das mit dem Sonnenschein...  

Bateman


----------



## Coffee (12. Mai 2004)

hey Murat,

gibst du 10 Schafe, bekommst du satz inbus    voll korrekt odder  

klaro, werkzeug pack ich ein. 



coffee


----------



## Frazer (12. Mai 2004)

Vielleicht auch noch nen passenden Maul-Schlüssel für meine DX-Pedalen zum umschrauben?! Habs gestern irgendwie nimmer geschafft und bin mir net sicher, ob ich den etz ins Auto geschmissen hab   

Wird langsam Zeit, dass ich mal mein eigenes Werkzeug wieder auspacke....


----------



## Frazer (12. Mai 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> na da bin ich ja froh, daß ich heut nicht der einzige Pechvogel war...
> 
> ich durfte gerade die Einzelteile meiner Paul V-Brakes, die ich auf der Jungfernfahrt meines neuen Singelspeeders durch ne abgerissene Schraube im Wlad verloren habe, mit hilfer einer 32 Watt Lupine zusammenklauben...
> 
> ...




Hätt ich doch etz fast übersehn...

*nenhalbenLachkrampfkrieg*


Ey Aische, hast du krass gestern noch feddich gschraubt und nix geht oda woas?!    

War das eigentlich ein Material- oder Bedienerfehler?? Oder hat vielleicht doch Dein Mechaniker versagt?!


----------



## Coffee (12. Mai 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht auch noch nen passenden Maul-Schlüssel für meine DX-Pedalen zum umschrauben?! Habs gestern irgendwie nimmer geschafft und bin mir net sicher, ob ich den etz ins Auto geschmissen hab
> 
> Wird langsam Zeit, dass ich mal mein eigenes Werkzeug wieder auspacke....



grigst du gleich eine aufs maul was ;-) soll ich vielleicht noch den montagestäner einpacken, und den Zentrirständer von Park tool, dazu noch die Standpumpe und natürlich nciht zu vergessen ein paar speichenlängen auf reserve. Ach ja wenn wir schon dabei sind, den Schaftabschneider und die Säge. Natürlich schneidöl und gewinde nachschneider in alln varianten...hab ich was vergessen?


 

coffee


----------



## Frazer (12. Mai 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> grigst du gleich eine aufs maul was ;-) soll ich vielleicht noch den montagestäner einpacken, und den Zentrirständer von Park tool, dazu noch die Standpumpe und natürlich nciht zu vergessen ein paar speichenlängen auf reserve. Ach ja wenn wir schon dabei sind, den Schaftabschneider und die Säge. Natürlich schneidöl und gewinde nachschneider in alln varianten...hab ich was vergessen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich will Dir ja nich zu viel zumuten.... die Ersatzspeichen darfst auch gern daheim lassen


----------



## No Fear (12. Mai 2004)

Bin auch schon ganz nervös, da ich a) auch keinen kenn (außer 2   ) und b) evtl. auf den Eisbecher verzichten muss. Nachtschicht meines Beifahrers bedeutet eine Abfahrt um ca. 20:30!   Vielleicht kann ich abkürzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (12. Mai 2004)

@ no fear,

in der Eisdiele sind wir ab 19 uhr, also genug Zeit auch für dich noch ein eis zu schleckern *gg*


coffee


----------



## No Fear (12. Mai 2004)

@ coffee


----------



## Frazer (12. Mai 2004)

No Fear schrieb:
			
		

> da ich a) auch keinen kenn (außer 2   )



Macht doch nix, uns lernst scho kennen    

Ich bin übrigens dann der mit dem MEEEEEGAGEILEN SDG-Sattel im Tiger-Look am Kantenklatscher mit Glitzerlackierung   


Vielleicht sollt ich mir doch noch mal so ne Art John-Travolta-Disco-Style-Klamotten zulegen?! ...


----------



## Altitude (12. Mai 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> War das eigentlich ein Material- oder Bedienerfehler?? Oder hat vielleicht doch Dein Mechaniker versagt?!



Wo rohe Kräfte sinnlos walten...irgendwie war das Drehmoment in meinem Oberarm falsch eingestellt...


----------



## Frazer (12. Mai 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Wo rohe Kräfte sinnlos walten...irgendwie war das Drehmoment in meinem Oberarm falsch eingestellt...



Musst wohl doch mal in die Werkstatt   

Hast die Bremse dann wohl nimmer repariert??


----------



## No Fear (12. Mai 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Macht doch nix, uns lernst scho kennen
> 
> Ich bin übrigens dann der mit dem MEEEEEGAGEILEN SDG-Sattel im Tiger-Look am Kantenklatscher mit Glitzerlackierung
> 
> ...




Heisssssssssssssssssssssss  
Mein Adrenalinspiegel steigt schon jetzt ins unermessliche   Disco-Style: Da stiehlst du showman ja die show


----------



## Altitude (12. Mai 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollt ich mir doch noch mal so ne Art John-Travolta-Disco-Style-Klamotten zulegen?! ...



Warum?? Sieht man doch sowieso nicht unter deinem Schleier....




			
				Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Hast die Bremse dann wohl nimmer repariert??



Doch, aber der rest der abgerissenen Titanschraube steckt noch im Bremssockel von der EFC....


----------



## Frazer (12. Mai 2004)

No Fear schrieb:
			
		

> Heisssssssssssssssssssssss
> Mein Adrenalinspiegel steigt schon jetzt ins unermessliche   Disco-Style: Da stiehlst du showman ja die show



Was ich hier so alles auslöse?!   

Aber des passiert mir ja nahezu täglich      

Nur das passende Outfit hab ich halt noch nicht, wollt ja eigentlich im Klatscher-Design auftreten, aber irgendwie scheiterte es an einer doch zu teuren 360-Short von FOX, für 110-  find ich das dann doch übertrieben. Und die Rüstung wird auch grad noch besorgt   

ABER: den Fullface hab ich immerhin dabei


----------



## Frazer (12. Mai 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Warum?? Sieht man doch sowieso nicht unter deinem Schleier....



Fu**.... hab isch doch krass mein Gebetskettchen vergessen   

Gibts eigentlich für die EFC Ersatzsockel oder wie willst etz den Rest von der Schraube da rausbekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (12. Mai 2004)

@ Alti,

da hat wohl die feinmotorik nicht gestimmt was   


@ murat-frazer

disco styl, cool, dann können wir ja im anschluss tanzen gehen *lachwech*

@ alle,

ich habe gerade Aldi Süd geplündert. diese Trinkrucksäcke gehn weck wie warme selmmeln *gg* bin hier im Forum schon entwicklungshelferin. Da Aldi Nord die nicht hat *gg*


coffee


----------



## Frazer (12. Mai 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ murat-frazer
> 
> disco styl, cool, dann können wir ja im anschluss tanzen gehen *lachwech*
> 
> ...




Aber auf Ü30-Partys darf ich doch noch garnet


----------



## No Fear (12. Mai 2004)

@ alle,

ich habe gerade Aldi Süd geplündert. diese Trinkrucksäcke gehn weck wie warme selmmeln *gg* bin hier im Forum schon entwicklungshelferin. Da Aldi Nord die nicht hat *gg*



So ein Mist, hab ich doch glatt vergessen    Muss mir ne neue Blase besorgen, da meine gerissen ist (klingt nicht schlecht   ) Da hätte mir der Aldi-Rucksack als Ersatzteillager gut gefallen


----------



## TortureKing (12. Mai 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Aber auf Ü30-Partys darf ich doch noch garnet


Wirklich Schade für Dich .... kannst Dir nicht vorstellen wie es ist, zwischen lauter midlifecrisisgefährdeten mit Torschlusspanik und jeweils geschlechterspezifisch zu hohem oder niedrigen Testosterongehalt, mit relativ hoher sexuellen Experimentierfreudigkeit und Bereitschaft, "feiern" zu wollen  .


----------



## Altitude (12. Mai 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Wirklich Schade für Dich .... kannst Dir nicht vorstellen wie es ist, zwischen lauter midlifecrisisgefährdeten mit Torschlusspanik und jeweils geschlechterspezifisch zu hohem oder niedrigen Testosterongehalt, mit relativ hoher sexuellen Experimentierfreudigkeit und Bereitschaft, "feiern" zu wollen



Stimmt, ich erinnere mich an eine recht coole Diskussion im "Zwinger" wärend der letzen SingleSpeed-DM zwischen Beelzebub, The Rodenz und mir....


----------



## Frazer (12. Mai 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Wirklich Schade für Dich .... kannst Dir nicht vorstellen wie es ist, zwischen lauter midlifecrisisgefährdeten mit Torschlusspanik und jeweils geschlechterspezifisch zu hohem oder niedrigen Testosterongehalt, mit relativ hoher sexuellen Experimentierfreudigkeit und Bereitschaft, "feiern" zu wollen




Hm .... alles über 30 und frustrierte Hausfrauen gehören eh nicht zu meiner potentiellen Zielgruppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (12. Mai 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Hm .... alles über 30 und frustrierte Hausfrauen gehören eh nicht zu meiner potentiellen Zielgruppe



Auf jeden Fall hast Du auf solchen Partys immer die Möglichkeit die aktuelle und auch sehr oft lange vergangene Mode zu sehen vor allem unter Einflussnahme von körperformunterstützenden "darunter" für Sie und Ihn


----------



## No Fear (12. Mai 2004)

...unter Einflussnahme von körperformunterstützenden "darunter" für Sie und Ihn [/QUOTE]



richtig - richtig


----------



## No Fear (12. Mai 2004)

Irgendwie schnall ich des mit den Zitaten net


----------



## Frazer (12. Mai 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Auf jeden Fall hast Du auf solchen Partys immer die Möglichkeit die aktuelle und auch sehr oft lange vergangene Mode zu sehen vor allem unter Einflussnahme von körperformunterstützenden "darunter" für Sie und Ihn




Es ist immer nur die Frage, ob man das auch wirklich will.... nicht, dass bei diesem Anblick für mich und meiner weiteren Entwicklung noch mit etwaigen Folgeschäden zu rechnen ist...


----------



## Frazer (12. Mai 2004)

No Fear schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie schnall ich des mit den Zitaten net



Lässt das eventuelle Rückschlüsse auf die Haarfarbe zu?!


----------



## No Fear (12. Mai 2004)

Leider ja. Obwohl ich durch diverse Färbemittel versuche, die Grundfarbe zu überdecken


----------



## Coffee (12. Mai 2004)

soderla, ich habe mich nun auch fr den tigerlook entscheiden ;-) liegt alles schon bereit. Und nun geh ich in garten.;-)

coffee


----------



## TortureKing (12. Mai 2004)

No Fear schrieb:
			
		

> Leider ja. Obwohl ich durch diverse Färbemittel versuche, die Grundfarbe zu überdecken


.... sozusagen künstliche Inteligenz ?  

P.S. : schön offtopic hier und das auch noch ohne gleich eine dafür auf die virtuelle Schnauze zu bekommen  .... very much to my satisfaction


----------



## Frazer (12. Mai 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> .... sozusagen künstliche Inteligenz ?
> 
> P.S. : schön offtopic hier und das auch noch ohne gleich eine dafür auf die virtuelle Schnauze zu bekommen  .... very much to my satisfaction




Ist die Vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen nicht sogar strafbar?!   
Und ich dachte immer, im Alter wird man weiser....

zum offtopic:
mir is eh grad "langweilig" bzw. hab ich keine große Lust was zu arbeiten, und "Mutti" is ja im Garten


----------



## No Fear (12. Mai 2004)

Gerade im Alter muss man mit allen zur Verfügung stehenden Mittel arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (12. Mai 2004)

No Fear schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade im Alter muss man mit allen zur Verfügung stehenden Mittel arbeiten



Ich werds mir mal aufschreiben, vielleicht brauch ich den Tip ja mal, wenn ich in das entsprechende Alter komm   

Aber wofür soll das gut sein? 
Grad wenn man älter wird (als Mann) bekommt man doch eh jüngere Frauen ab.... is doch wie mitm Wein, je älter desto besser


----------



## No Fear (12. Mai 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Grad wenn man älter wird (als Mann) bekommt man doch eh jüngere Frauen ab.... is doch wie mitm Wein, je älter desto besser


Wo du Recht hast, hast du Recht


----------



## Frazer (12. Mai 2004)

No Fear schrieb:
			
		

> Wo du Recht hast, hast du Recht



Und da dann ältere Frauen noch ältere Männer haben, kann das ja nix werden


----------



## Coffee (12. Mai 2004)

kurzer zwischenstand ;-)

foto ist aufgeladen ;-) Die Blumen sind bereits am balkon, die Terrasse wieder sauber und gleich gibbet Spargelsuppe *gg*...bis später


coffee


----------



## Beelzebub (12. Mai 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, ich erinnere mich an eine recht coole Diskussion im "Zwinger" wärend der letzen SingleSpeed-DM zwischen Beelzebub, The Rodenz und mir....




ein wahres wort   

altes sprichwort sagt auch: auf nem alten besen lernt man das kehren  

man,man,man schon 5 seiten hier und noch keinen meter gefahren.

@murat: soll ich für dich mein 180° fox hösli einpacken?? eigentlich brauchst du zu deinem hobel so ne afro-look perücke  brinste halt keinen helm mehr drüber.

@clover: brauchst du noch einen der dich heimschippert?? muss ja dann eh nach schwabach, und roth ist auch nicht viel weiter.


----------



## Frazer (12. Mai 2004)

Passt scho, hab ja auch noch andere Shorts.

Hab mir halt nur eingebildet, ich bräucht noch so a Fox-Hösle, aber die Dinger sind mir im VK doch leicht zu teuer.....


----------



## No Fear (12. Mai 2004)

@ coffee: Ich meinte natürlich wir müssen um ca. 19:30 Uhr weg. Oh Gott, oh Gott, da hilft das ganze Haarefärben nix mehr   
Bis 20:30 Uhr Eis essen; da müsste die Portion schon riesigst sein.


----------



## smerles (12. Mai 2004)

@No Fear: Naja, ne halbe Stunde könnte ja auch noch gerade so reichen 

Hab heute Morgen noch meine Sonnenbrille beim Optiker abgeholt 
Seit gestern Abend kommt mir aber das Radl ein wenig schwergängig vor 
Vielleicht lass ich aber auch nach...?
Bei Gelegenheit muss ich mir mal von jemandem zeigen lassen wie man so ein Ding überhaupt wartet...


----------



## Coffee (12. Mai 2004)

hehehe schon 15 uhr....dingdong....noch knapp 2 stündchen *gg*

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nutallabrot (12. Mai 2004)

hui, die Sonne scheint, das Rad liegt im Auto, jetzt darf nur noch der Chef nicht mehr mit einer dringenden Anfrage kommen...


----------



## Frazer (12. Mai 2004)

nutallabrot schrieb:
			
		

> hui, die Sonne scheint, das Rad liegt im Auto, jetzt darf nur noch der Chef nicht mehr mit einer dringenden Anfrage kommen...



Der kann doch auch notfalls bis morgen warten.....


----------



## Bateman (12. Mai 2004)

so Leute, gerade heim gekommen...

nochmal herzlichen Dank für die prime Ausfahrt...

müssen wir bald mal wiederholen...

Bateman

PS: der Looser des Tages geht an Kutas, der nicht aufgekreuzt is...


----------



## Altitude (12. Mai 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> PS: der Looser des Tages geht an Kutas, der nicht aufgekreuzt is...



Stimmt, da hat was gefehlt...

@all

Geil wars...

Grüße

Alex/Alti

Bilder gibts noch...


----------



## Beelzebub (12. Mai 2004)

auch wenn ich ja "nur" zum eisessen dabei war, obwohl das der lustige teil war.... wars echt scheee.vor allem weil nicht nur franken da waren  

@bateman: stimmt.... der hatte vermutlich die hosen voll  

wenns zeitlich das nächste mal besser passt für mich radel ich auch mit


----------



## Bateman (12. Mai 2004)

na wenn es bald hoffentlich wärmer wird und noch länger hell dann können wir ja mal auch erts um 7 starten...das sollte dann allen passen...

Bateman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (12. Mai 2004)

Ach ja schee wars mit Euch und meinem EisdielenBike..*g*
Habe mir grade einen großen Teller mit Nudeln und Tomatensoße 
reingezogen

Blacksurf


----------



## Lady Gutmann (12. Mai 2004)

Juhu ich bin DRINN!!!
War lustig heut in der Eisdiehle...


----------



## blacksurf (12. Mai 2004)

Absolut sportivo   

Blacksurf


----------



## Coffee (13. Mai 2004)

Guten Morgen *gerädertbin*

erstmal vielen DANK an alle die gestern dabei waren. Ich fands wirklich super schön, lustig unterhaltsam usw. Besonderst interessant war die Schubladengeschichte    Wir sollten so ein "Event" bald mal wiederholen  Natürlich hatte ich ja meinen Foto dabei, und diese will ich nun auch anhängen. Leider sind nicht alle Top geworden. aber ist ja egal. Der wille zählt   

Und auch für mich:

*LOOSER des TAGES  KUTAS*

So und nun die Bilder *gg*


Grüßle coffee


----------



## Coffee (13. Mai 2004)

und de Rest....


----------



## Altitude (13. Mai 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> So und nun die Bilder *gg*
> 
> 
> Grüßle coffee



Man beachte bitte, daß der fedde Didanhaddailfahrer vorm Kantenklatscher (2. Bild) auf der Abfahrt ist...mehr Körpergewicht = mehr Traktion...har, har, har


----------



## blacksurf (13. Mai 2004)

noch ein paar Eisdielenbildchen *g*


----------



## Coffee (13. Mai 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Man beachte bitte, daß der fedde Didanhaddailfahrer vorm Kantenklatscher (2. Bild) auf der Abfahrt ist...mehr Körpergewicht = mehr Traktion...har, har, har



@ Alti,

das lag an dem zersprengten Gorezug *gg*


coffee


----------



## blacksurf (13. Mai 2004)

noch mehr *g*


----------



## Altitude (13. Mai 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ Alti,
> 
> das lag an dem zersprengten Gorezug *gg*
> 
> ...



Stimmt, denn wenn ich aufs große Blatt hätt schalten können wär keiner mehr im Hintergrund gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunflower (13. Mai 2004)

*snüff* Ich wär so gerne dabei gewesen!  Naja, beim nächsten mal...


----------



## blacksurf (13. Mai 2004)

so das wars denne...*g*


----------



## TortureKing (13. Mai 2004)

Danke, das der anfängliche Schrecken, nicht zu einem Schrecken ohne Ende wurde ...
danke, für die Information (zur Schaustellung) aktueller Biketechnik ....
danke, für die selbstverständliche Aufnahme in Eure Gemeinschaft ....
danke, für die nette Tourenwahl und das Gefühl das ich wieder mitfahren kann ....
danke, für die gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme während der Tour ....
danke, für manchen Lacher .....
danke, das keiner von den mitgefahrenen Spargeln mir nur im entferntesten einen Windschatten bieten kann ....
danke, das ich von Alti während eines 3 Minütigen Gesprächs komprimiert erfahren durfte, was er sich als nächstes an technischem Equipment kauft, er schon besitzt und was er so alles veranstaltet .....
danke, für die netten Fotos .....
danke, für die netten Zwischenaktionen Showmans mit seiner Glitterschlampe .....
danke, für das Angebot der Schraubehilfe von Mutti ......
danke, das ich gestern Abend noch 300g Nudel verdrücken mußte und nen Obstsalat hinterher ......
danke, das hier niemand bierernst genommen wird .....
danke, das mir heute der Hintern wehtut ......

Bis bald 

Euer alter Sack


----------



## Coffee (13. Mai 2004)

@ TortureKing,

DANKE auch das wir dich kennengelernt haben ;-) Und wir freuen uns alle, wenn Du auch das nächste mal dabei bist.

Übrigens haben wir regelmäßig den sogenannten "Pizzaplauder" der nächste wird so ca. nach Pfingsten stattfinden. Ist immer lustig und unterhaltsam. Aber einen speziellen thread setze ich dann auch hierzu rein *gg*

P.S. ich habe gestern nur noch Spargelsalat bekommen, ohne Brot *lach*


Grüßle coffee


----------



## No Fear (13. Mai 2004)

@Torture King
Da ist mir jetzt spontan das Lied "Danke für diesen schönen Morgen, danke für diesen schönen Tag..." (weitere weiß ich's nicht mehr) eingefallen   Komisch.

Schließe mich dir an, auch wenn's keine Nudeln waren, sondern Fisch.

Bis bald.


----------



## Altitude (13. Mai 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> danke, das ich von Alti während eines 3 Minütigen Gesprächs komprimiert erfahren durfte, was er sich als nächstes an technischem Equipment kauft



@meine bessere Hälfte:
"Nein, Schatz, der lügt, ich kauf nix neues fürs Fahrrad...Versprochen!  


@TK
gern geschehen


----------



## TortureKing (13. Mai 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> @meine bessere Hälfte:
> "Nein, Schtz, der lügt, ich kauf nix neues fürs Fahrrad...Versprochen!


LOL .... O-Ton bei mir zu Hause ...... "Stephan, da ist *schon wieder *ein Paket, angekommen ..... hast Du Dir schon wieder was für Deine Rechner gekauft ? *ganzkomischguck*
"Natürlich nicht, ist für einen Kunden" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Überall das selbe 

....aber Dein rosaner I-Pod würde mich schon wirklich interessieren


----------



## blacksurf (13. Mai 2004)

also bei mir ist es genau andersrum  
meiner beschwert sich, dass schon drei räder von mir im büro stehen *g*


----------



## smerles (13. Mai 2004)

Hey ihr 

War wirklich sehr schön gestern, hat mir gefallen 
Und nochmals vielen dank an Showman fürs heimfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (13. Mai 2004)

..udn mein Mann bekommt bald einen Aldialptraum *gg* war gerade schon wieder Trinkrucksäcke für die Entwicklungshilfe kaufen *gg*


coffee


----------



## Altitude (13. Mai 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ..udn mein Mann bekommt bald einen Aldialptraum *gg* war gerade schon wieder Trinkrucksäcke für die Entwicklungshilfe kaufen *gg*
> 
> 
> coffee



lass Dir ne Quittung ausstellen, kannste als Spende verbuchen...


----------



## Coffee (13. Mai 2004)

@ Alti,

wo bleiben denn die von dir gemachten Fotos?????



coffee


----------



## Altitude (13. Mai 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ Alti,
> 
> wo bleiben denn die von dir gemachten Fotos?????
> 
> ...



Die Digicam liegt daheim...Mea Culpa


----------



## rpo35 (13. Mai 2004)

Huhu,

hab mal ein bischen geschnuppert hier; freut mich, daß ihr gestern Spaß hattet. Es ist immer wieder schön zu sehen, wieviele Gemeinschaften sich hier im Forum bilden. Auch im Raum Aachen ist das so (siehe Köln/Bonn, Aachen...Wehebachtalsperre...)

Macht weiter so !
Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## All-Mountain (13. Mai 2004)

Hi,

schön dass Ihr soviel Spaß habt dort oben in Franken. Bei uns in München hat's gestern pünklich zum Feierabend volle Kanne zu pissen angefangen.   

@Alti
Mir fällt beim Posting #197 beim ersten Bild nur auf, dass der f**** Didanfahrer noch eine Weile mit langen Beinkleidern fahren sollte. Seine Kalkstelzen leuchten ja richtig.   
Net bös sein  

@Beelze
Du hast Post...

Grüße
AM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (13. Mai 2004)

> Man beachte bitte, daß der fedde Didanhaddailfahrer vorm Kantenklatscher (2. Bild) auf der Abfahrt ist...mehr Körpergewicht = mehr Traktion...har, har, har



Also ich sehe das als optische Täuschung aufgrund der ungünstigen Lichtverhältnisse im Wald   

Auf jeden Fall sollte das Eisdiehlenbiken einen festen Platz im Kalender bekommen, am besten immer eine Woche nach dem Pizzaplauder.

*War voll fett krass aaldrrr*

Grüße an alle

Showman


----------



## rpo35 (13. Mai 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich sehe das als optische Täuschung aufgrund der ungünstigen Lichtverhältnisse im Wald
> 
> Auf jeden Fall sollte das Eisdiehlenbiken einen festen Platz im Kalender bekommen, am besten immer eine Woche nach dem Pizzaplauder.
> 
> ...



Jedenfalls bist du deinem "Nick" gerecht geworden...  ; da fährt der kleine Ralphi nicht runter. Muttern würde auch heftig schimpfen...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## blacksurf (13. Mai 2004)

ich muss euch noch mit mehr Bildchen belästigen


----------



## blacksurf (13. Mai 2004)

weils gar so nett war  
Morgen gehts dann in den Chiemgau zum biken, hoffentlich gibts da auch Eisdielen   
Ich bin quasi das ganze weekend nicht online
da habt ihr Ruhe von mir


----------



## showman (13. Mai 2004)

> Jedenfalls bist du deinem "Nick" gerecht geworden...  ; da fährt der kleine Ralphi nicht runter. Muttern würde auch heftig schimpfen...



@ rpo, hab ich eine Std. vorher geübt damit ich mich net gar so derb aufs Maul lege   . Ging dann aber besser als erwartet. Die anderen wissen ja nicht das ich heimlich geübt hab    

Gruß Showman

PS: Von oben sah es schon derb aus   
PSS: Großes Kompliment an die Fotografen, tolle Bilder.


----------



## Beelzebub (13. Mai 2004)

nette bilder. danke blacksurf das ich auf deinen einigermaßen menschlich aussehe  

ich werd immo mit eisdielen verfolgt. hatte heut 3 cannondales zum reparieren da    wetter soll ja am we schön werden,da müssen die bikes vor die eisdiele.

@tom: du hast antwort. btw. mich würd mal interessieren was du von mir denkst


----------



## TortureKing (13. Mai 2004)

kleiner Entwicklungshilfen-Tip am Rande .... Trinkrucksäcke liegen bei Aldi-Eibach noch ca. 20 Stück rum ......


----------



## rpo35 (13. Mai 2004)

Nabend,

Mahl ne Frage: Taugen die Trinksäcke denn was ? Ich hab mal so'n Teil in nem Onlineshop bestellt und muß sagen, es geht nix über meinen Camelbak...vor allem das Munstück...
Für läppische 9,90 Euronen hatte ich aber auch schon damit geliebäugelt...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## sunflower (13. Mai 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> @tom: du hast antwort. btw. mich würd mal interessieren was du von mir denkst


Also jetzt wird's interessant! Was denkt er denn von dir?


----------



## blacksurf (13. Mai 2004)

@rpo
also für 9.99 Euro ist der Trinkrucksack echt ok.
Die Verarbeitung ist gut, ok die Trinkblase ist bestimmt nicht
qualitativ mit einer Camel zu vergleichen aber ich weiss eh nicht wie
die so ein Teil für 9.99 produzieren können.
Packvolumen: ähnlich wie mule, Trinkblase 2 Liter
mit Regenhaube..Schwer ist er auch nicht sehr...

blacksurf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lady Gutmann (13. Mai 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> noch mehr *g*


OH GOTT!!!!!


----------



## rpo35 (13. Mai 2004)

Lady Gutmann schrieb:
			
		

> OH GOTT!!!!!



Warum...was is los ?


----------



## Beelzebub (14. Mai 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Also jetzt wird's interessant! Was denkt er denn von dir?




nur das beste meine liebe


----------



## Coffee (14. Mai 2004)

guten Morgen,

@ TortureKing,

das sagst du jetzt *G* habe gerade den letzten verpackt. Denn gestern konnte ich bei 3 Aldis-Süd keinen mehr erlanen ;-((

@ Beelze,

siehst doch schick aus auf den Bildern

@ Lady Gutman 

 welcome  ;-)

@ alle anderen,

jepp, ich klügel gerade schon den nächsten Termin (beide Termine ) aus *gg* Werde ich noch vor meinen Urlaub bekannt geben   


Grüße coffee


----------



## Altitude (14. Mai 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> nur das beste meine liebe




  Daß ist der Beweis: er betrügt mich mit einem Münchner    

übrigends:
Hier sind noch ein paar Bilder vom Christallo:


----------



## Bateman (14. Mai 2004)

hey, is der MOots endlich montiert ???   

Bateman


----------



## Altitude (14. Mai 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> hey, is der MOots endlich montiert ???
> 
> Bateman



Jepp


----------



## blacksurf (14. Mai 2004)

@alti

schöner fetter vorbau *g*

und auf den Bildchen sieht man vor lauter Foto und Eis nix *gggg*


----------



## Frazer (14. Mai 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Man beachte bitte, daß der fedde Didanhaddailfahrer vorm Kantenklatscher (2. Bild) auf der Abfahrt ist...mehr Körpergewicht = mehr Traktion...har, har, har




    

Wennst fei des näxste Mal auf dem letzte Trail vor mir mit angezogener Bremse fährst, gibbets was auf'n Helm .... konnt ja net mal den Sprunghügel voll fahren   

 

@alle:

Nu schaff ichs auch endlich mal, hier zu posten. Fand ich voll klasse die kleine Tour, vor allem wars in nem gemütlichen Tempo. Sollten wir doch mal wiederholen in einer gewissen Regelmäßigkeit.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smerles (14. Mai 2004)

Jo, ne Wiederholung wäre schön  Aber Coffee plant ja schon


----------



## nutallabrot (14. Mai 2004)

falls einer noch einen Trinkrucksack sucht, im Aldi in der Äußeren Sulzbacher Str, gibts noch ein paar. Da hab ich mir vorhin noch einen gekrallt   

Sind gar nicht schlecht die Dinger, über die Cyco-Bikes reden wir mal nicht (aber hei, ist ein LX-Schaltwerk dran!)


----------



## rpo35 (14. Mai 2004)

nutallabrot schrieb:
			
		

> falls einer noch einen Trinkrucksack sucht, im Aldi in der Äußeren Sulzbacher Str, gibts noch ein paar. Da hab ich mir vorhin noch einen gekrallt
> 
> Sind gar nicht schlecht die Dinger, über die Cyco-Bikes reden wir mal nicht (aber hei, ist ein LX-Schaltwerk dran!)



Ich fahr morgen früh schnell vorbei ! Wie weit ist das von Aachen?...


----------



## Beelzebub (14. Mai 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Daß ist der Beweis: er betrügt mich mit einem Münchner




aber nein meine kleine hasenpfote das würd ich mir selbst nie verzeihen dich mit einem münchner zu betrügen  


bin jetzt auch stolzer besitzer eines adi kamelsackes. also für nen zehner kannste da nix falschmachen


----------



## kutas (15. Mai 2004)

ej stinker (coffee & Bateman)

Ihr habt doch nicht wirklich gedacht dass ich bei eurem wahnsinnig geilen  strecken mitmach. Und danach ins "christallo" gehe zum lecker eis essen und dann noch n bisschen spazieren und zurück ins altersheim.   

Es hätte wirklich sein können dass ich am treffpunkt erschienen wäre, aber nur weil ich gerade von schmausi heimgefahren wäre.

gruß ich   ihr pfeifen


----------



## Bateman (15. Mai 2004)

lieber Kutas, vielen Dank dass DU mich als Stinker und Pfeife betitelst, sowas muss man aus deinem Mund wohl als Kompliment auffassen...

Zu Dir fällt mir echt nix mehr ein...

was is nur mit den jungen Keuten heute los...haben lauter KNoten im Kopf, produzieren nur Seifenblasen und von Satzbau und INterpunktion keinen Schimmer...

Erschreckend...

Also Kutas, tu uns den Gefallen und geh mehr biken, dann haben die normalen Leute hier ihre Ruhe...

Bateman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (15. Mai 2004)

@ Kutas,

man begegnet sich immer 2 x im Leben    daran solltest Du immer denken.

coffee


----------



## kutas (15. Mai 2004)

@coffee: Willst du damit sagen dass du mich heute besuchen kommst? Oder soll ich vielleicht?

Und wenn dass stimmen sollte, freu ich mich schon.    

gruß ich  

p.s. ihr habt angefangen. Und da ihr die klügeren seit solltet ihr auch wieder aufhören.


----------



## Bateman (15. Mai 2004)

kutas schrieb:
			
		

> @coffee: Willst du damit sagen dass du mich heute besuchen kommst? Oder soll ich vielleicht?
> 
> Und wenn dass stimmen sollte, freu ich mich schon.
> 
> ...



LOL !!!!!!!!!!!

und übrigens haben nciht wir angefangen, Du hast grosskotzig in dem Thread gepostet dass DU auch kommen willst, und hast das mehrmals bestätigt...und gekommen sind ausser Dir alle...also musste Dir halt dann auch kritik gefallen lassen...hätteste kurz voeher geschrieben dass es dir doich net passt hätte keiner was gesagt...

übrigens wäre ich mit solchen Aussagen wie der oben vorsichtig, dass Du jemanden besuchen willst...sowas kann schnell als Drohung aufgefasst werden, und das wäre dann sehr unangenehm...

Bateman


----------



## Coffee (15. Mai 2004)

@ Kutas,

ich würde vorschlagen, da du kein Interesse an uns hast und uns als "pfeiffen" beschimpfst, suchst Du Dir am besten eine neue Spielwiese. Der DDD Bereich wäre da sicher was für Dich.  

Tschüss

coffee


----------



## Altitude (15. Mai 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ Kutas,
> 
> ich würde vorschlagen, da du kein Interesse an uns hast und uns als "pfeiffen" beschimpfst, suchst Du Dir am besten eine neue Spielwiese. Der DDD Bereich wäre da sicher was für Dich.
> 
> ...



Genau, meine Rede von Anfang an, aber auf mich hört ja keiner!!!


----------



## Lady Gutmann (15. Mai 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum...was is los ?


Wusste nicht dass die Fotos so lustig sind...
Abber schee geworden v.a. vom 'Sportivo-Eiswaffelmann'


----------



## kutas (15. Mai 2004)

1. 
wollt ihr mich jetzt verklagen dass ich nicht gekommen bin? @bateman: Schau doch mal hin wie ich es geschrieben hab. Ganz unauffällig. Du hast ja nur auf mittwoch gewartet um zu sehen dass ich nicht komme und wolltest es gleich posten. Und um erlich zu sein bateman halte ich dich für eine pfeiffe.

2. 
@coffee: Ne ich geh nicht und jetzt erst recht nicht. Denn jetzt fängt es wieder an mit euch spaß zu machen. Ich finde euch lustig. Ihr seid nunmal richtig coole typen wenn es darum geht die zeit zu vertreiben. 

gruß ich  

p.s. sorry wenn es als bedrohung aufgefasst wurde. Ich mach schon niemandem den mercedes kaputt oder schlag n paar fenster ein.


----------



## Bateman (15. Mai 2004)

prima Kutas, ganz toll...

Da Du uns nicht in Ruhe lassen willst gehe ich nun auf das was Alti schon lange vorher gesagt hat und was auch ein alter kluger Spruch is...Don`t feed the Trolls

Bateman


----------



## TortureKing (16. Mai 2004)

@ Coffee ....... ich könnt schon wieder ..... mach mal was dagegen


----------



## showman (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo erstmal,

ich weiß nicht ob sie es schon wußten, aber bei Aldi in Schwabach/Kammerstein gibts noch Aldicamelbacks. Nur für den Fall das irgentwo noch ein Engpaß besteht.

Grüße an alle 

Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lady Gutmann (17. Mai 2004)

na da ich da eventuell morgen vorbei komm hol ich mir doch auch noch nen ersatz... danke für den tipppppppppp!!!!  
grüssle an alle


----------



## Bateman (17. Mai 2004)

Lady Gutmann schrieb:
			
		

> na da ich da eventuell morgen vorbei komm hol ich mir doch auch noch nen ersatz... danke für den tipppppppppp!!!!
> grüssle an alle




na den kannste dann ja gleich bei der nächsten Eisdielenausfahrt testen...  

Bateman


----------



## Lady Gutmann (17. Mai 2004)

Könnte ich tun... 
wenn die Uhrzeit so liegt dass ich nach der Arbeit hinkommen kann...
Sonst komm ich halt mit TR zum Eisessen ))


----------



## Bateman (17. Mai 2004)

könntest Dir ja son Zeugs reintun das man in Italien immer kaufen kann, dieses grüne Zeug, eiskalt aber nur so keline Eisstückchen drin...
wäre sicher der Hit im Camelback...gg

BAteman


----------



## Lady Gutmann (17. Mai 2004)

Grens Zeig mit Breggala???  
Höhrt sich scho ecklig an...
Aber Milchshake wäre der Hit... oder auch andere Getränke...von denen man sage sie hätten Magische Kräfte   
Bring ich dann zur Stärkung der verschmutzten truppe mit


----------



## showman (17. Mai 2004)

@ Bateman,

ich gehe davon aus das die Kleine in deiner Gallerie deine Tochter ist. 

Wenn ja 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hast gut gemacht.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Bateman (17. Mai 2004)

na es heisst Granite oder so...

is ja auch wurscht...  

Bateman


----------



## TortureKing (17. Mai 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> na es heisst Granite oder so...
> 
> is ja auch wurscht...
> 
> Bateman


Jup ... mit Pfefferminzlikör


----------



## smerles (17. Mai 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Jup ... mit Pfefferminzlikör



Igitt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lady Gutmann (17. Mai 2004)

Clover schrieb:
			
		

> Igitt!


Warum igitt??? wenns schee macht... *g*
ach und werds in 10 tagen mal probetesten...


----------



## Frazer (18. Mai 2004)

Lady Gutmann schrieb:
			
		

> Warum igitt??? wenns schee macht... *g*



Meinst, des hilft noch was?!?!


----------



## Coffee (18. Mai 2004)

@ frazer,

irgendwann probiert man alles *gg*


Grüße coffee


----------



## Frazer (18. Mai 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ frazer,
> 
> irgendwann probiert man alles *gg*
> 
> ...




Und ich dacht immer, erst ab 30


----------



## smerles (18. Mai 2004)

Mit 30 isses scho zu spät 

@Lady Gutmann - Aber bitte nur mit Notarzt...
Mir ist das nich geheuer


----------



## Bateman (18. Mai 2004)

hihi, mir kommt da gerade ne Idee für ne witzige Tour...

Wir füllen die Camelbacks mit Rotwein, alternativ für die Gerstenfreunde auch mit Bier...das gäb doch mal ne Gaudi...

BAteman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (18. Mai 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> hihi, mir kommt da gerade ne Idee für ne witzige Tour...
> 
> Wir füllen die Camelbacks mit Rotwein, alternativ für die Gerstenfreunde auch mit Bier...das gäb doch mal ne Gaudi...
> 
> BAteman



ich denke ein 86er Petrus währe eine excellente Wahl für diese illustre Gesellschaft


----------



## manic (18. Mai 2004)

Mir egal. hauptsache ich hab Zeit und kann mal wieder ins fränkische kommen udn ein wneig radeln. 

Ach ja, gerne auch White Russian in den Trinkrucksack.


----------



## Bateman (18. Mai 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke ein 86er Petrus währe eine excellente Wahl für diese illustre Gesellschaft



prima Wahl, schlagen wir zu...gg

Bateman


----------



## Coffee (18. Mai 2004)

Hi,

dann wartet aber bitte mit der Ausfahrt, bis ich wieder zuhause bin ;-))

Grüße coffee


----------



## Bateman (18. Mai 2004)

aber Mama, is doch selbstverständlich...

BAteman


----------



## Beelzebub (18. Mai 2004)

von trek gibts nen trinkrucksack mit 2 seperaten blasen,da kannste dann bissel wechseln bei der getränkewahl


----------



## Lady Gutmann (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,  
Also auf die Eisdiehlen-Torklerei frei i mi scho...
Finde auch dass man vor 30 alles versuchen sollte um mit 30 net so auszusehen... :0) 
Zum bier im TR... 
Wäre da eher für Rotwein... Hab mir das ganze nämlich schon mal mit *GUTMANN*(  ) am Lago überlegt, aber das ist dann nach strengsten mathematischen Berechnungen und nem halben Kasten daraus hinausgelaufen,dass des wegen Hefe und Kohlensäure net geht... 
Also Wein oder Schnapsmischungen würden sich da theoretisch besser machen...aber da kann man ja noch drüber diskutieren wenns soweit ist...
Erst mal muss ja die Muddi wieder da sein.  
Aber 86er Petrus klingt doch gut...und der vorschlag mit zwei in einem ist auch gut...   
NUR... WER (!?!) SOLL DA DANN FÜR UNS BIKEN???   
So long


----------



## smerles (18. Mai 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> dann wartet aber bitte mit der Ausfahrt, bis ich wieder zuhause bin ;-))
> 
> Grüße coffee



Keine (Eisdielen)ausfahrt ohne dich! 
Viel Spaß im Urlaub.


----------



## Bateman (18. Mai 2004)

na aber Hallo Lady, erst biken, dann saufen, und dann wieder biken...quasi saufend biken oder bikend saufen...wie man will...

des is ja der Witz der Sache...geht halt nur auf fast gerader Strecke...

Bateman


----------



## Coffee (19. Mai 2004)

na dann wäre das doch ein "Kanal" Event *gg* Wenn man dann abkippt fällt man auch noch weich *lach*

Grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (19. Mai 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> na aber Hallo Lady, erst biken, dann saufen, und dann wieder biken...quasi saufend biken oder bikend saufen...wie man will...
> 
> des is ja der Witz der Sache...geht halt nur auf fast gerader Strecke...
> 
> Bateman



Erinnert mich ein wenig an die Tour de Burgund...

...gabs bis mitte der 90iger: ein Radrennen von Weingut zu Weingut zu Weingut und bei jeder Station gabs ein lecker Tröpchen...


----------



## TortureKing (19. Mai 2004)

LOL ... das klingt mir alles nach dem Lechzen nach nem "Fränkischen Zehnkampf" .........






























Fahrradfahren und 9 Brauereien 

Fränkische Biere FanKing


----------



## Coffee (19. Mai 2004)

kann mich dann bitte jemand mit tandem mitnehmen und hinten festschnallen   

coffee


----------



## Altitude (19. Mai 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> kann mich dann bitte jemand mit tandem mitnehmen und hinten festschnallen
> 
> coffee



Klar,

wie wärs mit nem Manitou DH-Tandem...oder lieber das Fat-Chance Hochzeitstandem


...Du und ich auf einem Bike - ein Traum geht in E  rfüllung


----------



## TortureKing (19. Mai 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> kann mich dann bitte jemand mit tandem mitnehmen und hinten festschnallen
> 
> coffee


Gemacht !


----------



## smerles (19. Mai 2004)

@Coffee
Könnt ich machen, du wirst aber trotzdem hart landen 



[EDIT]
*lach* Da waren gleich zwei schneller


----------



## Lady Gutmann (20. Mai 2004)

Also kaum ist man einen Tag leicht verhindert ins Forum zu schauen fallen euch die besten Ideen ein... Also ich schliesse mich an und frage lautet... hat noch wer ein Tandem???Wenn ja fände ich's echt lustig 9Brauereien zu besichtigen... wenn sie net soooo weit auseinander sind oder auch eine Fränkische Weinrundfahrt ins Programm aufzunehmen...  
@bateman  Hört sich gut an.... vielleicht sollte sich ein schlauer Kopf gedanken machen über eine stabile Stützrad-Konstuktion... dann brauchen wir zwar breitere Wege aber können mal vom Kanal ein Stückchen weg fahren...
lg >Lady G.<


----------



## TortureKing (3. Juni 2004)

Coffee, nimm Dir mal ein Herz ..... ich könnt schon wieder


----------



## Coffee (3. Juni 2004)

guten morgen,

so bin wieder aus dem urlaub zurück. und ich würde vorschlagen wir unterhalten uns am 11. juni beim pizzaplauder drüber was wir wann machen. zwecks erneuter gemütlicher ausfahrt ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

